# Even more DEALER CA$H!!!!



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

The HACK said:


> And the payments will be written off too. :thumbup: I assume this applies to leases as well?


IF you are an independent contractor then yes you can write off the lease payment or purchase payment. Doesn't matter if you leased or purchased. Remember though, you can only write off that percentage of the payment that is applicable to how much time you use the vehicle in your venture.

I guess you could be aggressive and "fudge it", but you better be prepared to back it up.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Damn. I'm like THIS close to getting approval to buy that Z4 3.0i. If only I can find a Sterling Grey 3.0i Sports with red interior and SMG I'd be all set. :eeps:


We've got one! :yikes:

But, it's sold.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> We've got one! :yikes:
> 
> But, it's sold.


HACK,

What if I were to tell you that this vehicle is available at a dealer near you. Furthermore, if you have a preferred center, they could likely do a dealer trade for you.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> HACK,
> 
> What if I were to tell you that this vehicle is available at a dealer near you. Furthermore, if you have a preferred center, they could likely do a dealer trade for you.


Hmm, I saw one configured just like this some time ago at a local dealer, and promptly sent the HACK a SMS at the time. I don't suppose this is the same one... :eeps:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Hmm, I saw one configured just like this some time ago at a local dealer, and promptly sent the HACK a SMS at the time. I don't suppose this is the same one... :eeps:


*i*ts *r*eally *v*ery *i*nteresting; *n*ot *e*xpected that you'd see that same car.

:angel:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> *i*ts *r*eally *v*ery *i*nteresting; *n*ot *e*xpected that you'd see that same car.
> 
> :angel:


Hmm, do you think the same car I saw pherhaps 3 months ago is still there? Said location is also going through a site expansion and their lot is overstuffed with inventory. Also they are in competition with a previously mentioned #1 volume center, and rumor has it that said 'evil name' can be used effectively during the negotiation process...


----------



## wannabimmer (Oct 12, 2003)

*October Dealer Cash on 525?*



Jon Shafer said:


> The October $ales $upport i$ in$ane for 2003 models..........
> 
> :eeps:


Does anyone know what the dealer cash is on a 525? I'm looking at one that lists for $44,000 and is being offered in the paper for $37,000. The invoice on this car is about $40K. I'm hoping there's dealer cash of $5K so I could pick it up for a steal at $35K. Thoughts anyone? I'm also trying to find reliable MFs and residual values. 
Thanks!


----------



## hbmike (Apr 16, 2002)

how long will this be good for? til the end of the month? and is there any incentive's on an '03 5 series? would really love to pick up a 540...


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

The dealer cash on 2003 5 series expired last month. Most dealers reported their 5's sold and collected some cash. If you can find a car, chances are there is a great deal to be had.


Ted


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TedW said:


> The dealer cash on 2003 5 series expired last month. Most dealers reported their 5's sold and collected some cash. If you can find a car, chances are there is a great deal to be had.
> 
> Ted


Does this type of dealer cash typically happen around a certain time of year, or was this more of a one-time effort to clear out inventory?


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

Ryan330i said:


> Does this type of dealer cash typically happen around a certain time of year, or was this more of a one-time effort to clear out inventory?


The cash came out on the 2003's just before the 2004's were about to hit the lot. Since the 2004 prices did not significantly increase, BMWNA was forced to offer some cash to help move out remaining 2003 inventory. Although we have had incentives in the past they have never, in my experience, been this great and wide spread.

Ted


----------



## hbmike (Apr 16, 2002)

thanks for the info... i may need to stop by my local dealer and take a looksee at their inventory


----------



## wannabimmer (Oct 12, 2003)

TedW said:


> The dealer cash on 2003 5 series expired last month. Most dealers reported their 5's sold and collected some cash. If you can find a car, chances are there is a great deal to be had.
> 
> Ted


My dealer is telling me that there is $3500 dealer cash on the 2003 525 I'm looking at currently (October). This car has been sitting on the lot months and I'm trying to figure out if it's worth waiting to see if BMW will make one final push in November to clear out all of the 03s. Any idea if they have done this in the past?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

wannabimmer said:


> My dealer is telling me that there is $3500 dealer cash on the 2003 525 I'm looking at currently (October). This car has been sitting on the lot months and I'm trying to figure out if it's worth waiting to see if BMW will make one final push in November to clear out all of the 03s. Any idea if they have done this in the past?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich


BMW stopped supporting the E39 in September. That means the car has been "punched" (reported as sold to BMWNA) by your dealer, so they could collect the additional marketing allowances at that time.

1. There are currently NO marketing allowances on the E39.
2. There WILL NOT EVER BE another marketing allowance on new E39s.
3. Nearly all E39s out there were reported sold on 9/30 to collect the marketing allowances, which means the Warranty and Full Maintenance are already ticking.
4. Supplies are constantly shrinking, and since the cars are already punched, there is no way a dealer can see what another one has in inventory and do a swap-- you are limited to what is on the lot at the dealer.

In summary, if you are going to buy an E39, do so NOW. It WON'T get any better for the E39.


----------



## wannabimmer (Oct 12, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> BMW stopped supporting the E39 in September. That means the car has been "punched" (reported as sold to BMWNA) by your dealer, so they could collect the additional marketing allowances at that time.
> 
> 1. There are currently NO marketing allowances on the E39.
> 2. There WILL NOT EVER BE another marketing allowance on new E39s.
> ...


Thanks Sarafil. I'm going to offer them below cost on Oct. 30 hoping they're willing to take a loss on the car at this point. Only problem is that I was planning to do a 48 mo lease - if the care was punched, it sounds like that won't bring me through the end of the lease. Is that right?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

wannabimmer said:


> Thanks Sarafil. I'm going to offer them below cost on Oct. 30 hoping they're willing to take a loss on the car at this point. Only problem is that I was planning to do a 48 mo lease - if the care was punched, it sounds like that won't bring me through the end of the lease. Is that right?


1. Why would anyone lease a car for 48 months? The best/cheapest terms are usually always 36 months, and occasionally 39 or 42 months if BMW forsees alot of cars coming off lease at a given time and wants to relieve some of the pressure. 48 month leases never look that good.

2. Lease rates and residuals are horrible on the E39. You might get a huge discount on the selling price, but do to the high rates and residuals that are in the basement, your lease is likely going to be VERY expensive.

3. If it was punched as a demo/loaner (which it should have been), it'll have a 3 month/5000 mile extention on the New Car Warranty. However, the Full Maintenance is NOT extended, and will end at 4 years/50,000 miles from the date it was punched.


----------



## wannabimmer (Oct 12, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> 1. Why would anyone lease a car for 48 months? The best/cheapest terms are usually always 36 months, and occasionally 39 or 42 months if BMW forsees alot of cars coming off lease at a given time and wants to relieve some of the pressure. 48 month leases never look that good.
> 
> 2. Lease rates and residuals are horrible on the E39. You might get a huge discount on the selling price, but do to the high rates and residuals that are in the basement, your lease is likely going to be VERY expensive.
> 
> 3. If it was punched as a demo/loaner (which it should have been), it'll have a 3 month/5000 mile extention on the New Car Warranty. However, the Full Maintenance is NOT extended, and will end at 4 years/50,000 miles from the date it was punched.


Yes, 39 or 42 usually (not always) yields the cheapest terms, but in this case the 48 mo ends up with the cheapest monthly payment - getting 48% residual (12K mi/yr) and .00205 on the MF through Chase. Not a great residual, but a good deal overall considering $3500 under invoice with a solid MF.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Psst... don't tell anyone about those programs!!
> 
> (It's a KILLER time to buy a Z4 or lease a 745i/Li) :eeps:


Hmmmmm... two of the most aggressive leasing programs going to two of the most recent Bangle designs.

Coincidence?

You decide.

Ed


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

wannabimmer said:


> Yes, 39 or 42 usually (not always) yields the cheapest terms, but in this case the 48 mo ends up with the cheapest monthly payment - getting 48% residual (12K mi/yr) and .00205 on the MF through Chase. Not a great residual, but a good deal overall considering $3500 under invoice with a solid MF.


 :dunno:

No choice here in RI, as we can not make a lease over 39 months. :thumbdwn:

I didn't know prior to your post that you were using Chase. What kind of payment difference are you seeing by using Chase over BMWFS?


----------



## wannabimmer (Oct 12, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> :dunno:
> 
> No choice here in RI, as we can not make a lease over 39 months. :thumbdwn:
> 
> I didn't know prior to your post that you were using Chase. What kind of payment difference are you seeing by using Chase over BMWFS?


From what I recall - the MF on the BMWFS was .00225 vs. .00205 on the Chase + the Chase residual is 2% higher. No brainer to go with Chase. Pretty good deal overall - but I need a steal at this point...kid on the way...


----------

